# Octopuse given rubik's cube



## cwdana (Aug 21, 2008)

Check out this article. Apparently some scientists gave Octopuses in captivity some cubes to lower their stress levels AND to find out if they prefer one (or more) of their eight legs. 



> Claire Little, marine expert at the Sea Life Centre in Weymouth, Dorset, said the study could eventually help to reduce stress among octopuses.
> 
> She said: 'It will be very interesting to see the results.
> 
> 'Uniquely, octopuses have more than half their nerves in their arms and have even been shown to partially think with their arms.


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that article a little while ago. Inspired by it, I created a new friend out of some extra yarn I had lying around:






He seems to like my cubes.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 21, 2008)

ha. Flip him upside down and - bam! - new cube stand.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

That's cute =)


----------



## Athefre (Aug 22, 2008)

shelley said:


> Yeah, I saw that article a little while ago. Inspired by it, I created a new friend out of some extra yarn I had lying around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want one!

Have you tried making yarn cubes?


----------



## blah (Aug 22, 2008)

What's his/her name?  Can I have one? I'll pay for the shipping and everything


----------



## Creebe (Aug 25, 2008)

that is disgusting


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Sep 24, 2008)

It's so cute


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh man, Miss Chang, I am so jealous!


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 5, 2008)

Would you be willing to make another Tako-chan? I'd pay, too...


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

actually i want an emo cube more 
can i have an emo tako-chan with my emo cube


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 5, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> actually i want an emo cube more
> can i have an emo tako-chan with my emo cube



To the emo-cube - you can just get a cube, and get the greyscale stickers from Cubesmith. It's what Anh did, btw.

As to an emo yarn octopus... if that reflects who you are, you are far worse than I had ever feared. Good luck trying to be better than Neil...


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > actually i want an emo cube more
> ...


no its for neil.. its gonna be his other late b-day present
i was actually thinking an emo cube to be a black cube with pure black stickers...


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2008)

So much interest in my octopus friend. I should make more and sell them.

If you know how to crochet and want to make one of your own, this is the pattern I followed. It's pretty simple, just time consuming.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 5, 2008)

His name is Octopuz.



> If you know how to crochet



You're saying this in a forum dominated by males?


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, Lucas knows how to knit.


----------



## peterbat (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh cool! I'm going to make a rubik's cube cozy, so it doesn't get scuffed in my backpack.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...



Ah... I see.



shelley said:


> So much interest in my octopus friend. I should make more and sell them.
> 
> If you know how to crochet and want to make one of your own, this is the pattern I followed. It's pretty simple, just time consuming.



You should sell them. I would buy.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

So cute. i want one also. if you sell, how much will it be?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 13, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> His name is Octopuz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Men are actually some of the best crocheters in the world :/



shelley said:


> Hey, Lucas knows how to knit.



I can knit better than lucas, he doesn't even know what perling is.


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2008)

I know how to knit, I'm just not sure what type it is. I assume it's the "main" way that I do.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Lucas knows how to knit.
> ...


Hey! Not only do I know how, I even know that it's not a programming language!


----------



## Asmium (Oct 18, 2008)

Lol gotta admit that's pretty cool.

hmmm might have to get that as my avatar.


----------

